# Blood angels, what will you do?



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

A quick list put together by by my friend from the new blood angels codex.

HQ
Captain = 100

Troops
Assault Squad (5) + Meltagun + Razorback + TL Lascannon = 165
Assault Squad (5) + Meltagun + Razorback + TL Lascannon = 165
Assault Squad (5) + Meltagun + Razorback + TL Lascannon = 165
Assault Squad (5) + Meltagun + Razorback + TL Lascannon = 165


Elites
Furioso Dreadnought = 125
Furioso Dreadnought Librarian = 155
Furioso Dreadnought = 125

Fast Attack
Baal Predator + twin linked assault cannons= 135
Baal Predator + twin linked assault cannons= 135
Baal Predator + twin linked assault cannons= 135

Heavy
Vindicator = 135
Vindicator = 135
Vindicator = 135

Total = 1975

Points may be a bit off, but what will you do against this list cause I have no idea!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

shoot it, once the vindicators die theres not much left to worry about, its no good at holding objectives since assault squads are attackers not holders, and with only 5 men they'll bounce off even guardsmen, balls may be good too, but that much reliance on them seems wasted, it relies too heavily on getting good rending rolls, which if it doesn't is wasting its potential, and furiosos without pods seem like a waste, dreadnoughts are easy to kill, especially when there real effective killing range is 0".

in the end allot of troop squads with anti tank weapons and heavy weapon toting units should make quick and damaging work, theres no ranged firepower to worry about, no cover ignoring firepower, no large assault units to cause damage and I'd even argue not allot of effectively placed anti tank weapons, since razorbacks aren't very heavily armoured and not as nimble as something like a land speeder.

its very focused on 1 thing, which means it would suffer greatly against a list capable of a multitude of things


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Assault squads hold in the BA codex, but I agree, kill his Vindis and Troops. That way he won't hold anything. 

Three preds and three Vindis is a nasty combo, especially with Vindi's supercharging and being fast.

Honestly, it looks like outnumbering him is the trick here. And LR AT shooting. Sure, he's got 5 Lascannons and 3 vindis. But Razorbacks die easily, and vindi's have a tendency to shoot off target. And terminators with Thunder hammer and SS.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

outnumbering I think would be easiest, I mean for example if those assault marines alone want to budge say 10 chaos marines from an objective its gonna take all of them to do it, thats assuming in this example the chaos marines never fire and don't have a slaanesh mark to go first.

so outnumbering just with basic squads basically shuts down the assault squads far too easily.

outnumbering with things like Bikers, raptors, Vypers, land speeders etc all equipped with anti tank weapons is gonna be easy to, and they'll tear apart the vindicators who can't catch them unless they turn around to expose there beautiful asses off to the enemy.

and if a single land raider catches those balls, well there done for unless there extremely lucky.

and the razors you can just sneeze on since there gonna be doing less hiding and more exposing to transport those assault marines.

and finally the dreads, well as long as you immobilize them you have little to worry about.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

2 Squads of Long fangs and a vindi...The rest of the army will be grey hunters, that will be more than a match for all of that since you only have 4 long range anti tank weapons, and I will have 10...that can shoot at 4 targets a turn.

You basically just need to out range them.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It does have 10 tanks and 3 Dreadnoughts... and 6 of the tanks are AV13 front. I don't know of anything but gunline Guard that can take out that many tanks "easily". You're long range AT is, um, Lascannons at best which need 3s to hit and 4s to glance. Not great odds. In the meantime you're taking lots and LOTS of fire from Assault cannons and Vindis that moved 18" turn 1 and popped smoke. I'd love to see how well a Long Fangs squad does against 3 twin linked assault cannon and 4 lascannon, methinks they'd die faster than the tanks would.

Don't forget that the assault marines are backed up by furiosos, so "Oh just drop 10 marines in front of them" won't fly. He could quite happily send up to 1 Razorback, 1 dread, 1 Pred and 1 Vindi at 3 different objectives. Good luck retaking more than 1 of those by turn 5-6. If he has any sense he'll be maximising cover and using smoke, so your long range AT is going to be flaky (who even runs long range AT any more? Everyone I knows just takes Meltaguns if they don't have a Railgun equivalent).

You just need to pick your targets well in KP missions and use your head when chasing after objectives. Consider what you can use to suicide-grab on the last turn and what you can claim yourself without harassment.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

A wise man has already told me the one true way to fight the new BA with Eldar.

Well, maybe not _wise_.


With a mech force it'll all come down to concentration of power. If he doesn't split then pick a firelane that'll punish him when he does move on to the next objective, hit him hard and then try to wheel to the flank. Take the flank, maybe pee on the objective there to mark your territory and then make sure you keep the initiative.

If he splits them you'll need to throw your entire army at one of the three branches and try to take it down, hard fast and ugly before help arrives. Then rinse and repeat, if you can.



Or you could just bank on plan awesome. Y'know, rob banks. Ensure that you stay all wacked on the Scooby snacks. Unload 3 squads of Fire Dragons up their back door.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

My issue is I play nids and orks. 
Vindicators and preds... bye bye hoard.
Bloody dreadnaught librarian with super lance that hits enemy, skips friendly, and then hits next enemy, and that takes a glancing hit from perils of the warp.
Not to mention the dreads have fleet.
Oh, and the blood talons.... every hit or wound, not sure which gets a new hit, even hits that occur beyond the first at strength 6. 
Vindicators and TL lasers eat up any non hoard models I have on the board. 

This list will pretty much mulch:

Tau, Tyranids, alot of the none uber orks, Space Puppies, maybe others.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

How can it mulch Tau when they will just take 3 Hammerheads with railguns decimating 1st the Razors and Vindi's then the baals - a little too boring this list - yes it's tank heavy but it's a very basic kit out. For my army I play this list will crumble in about 2 turns


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> How can it mulch Tau when they will just take 3 Hammerheads with railguns decimating 1st the Razors and Vindi's then the baals - a little too boring this list - yes it's tank heavy but it's a very basic kit out. For my army I play this list will crumble in about 2 turns


The baels have scout and an 18 inch move. The vindis have and 18 inch move. Then a 12 inch move and large template blast at BS 4 Str 10. The Razors are also fast. They can also move 18 inches. Unless you get first move, you won't be decimating anything. They move, you shoot, you get lucky and kill one. Next turn, your tanks burn.

Or at least probably. It is by no means a forgone conclusion, but the odds seem to be in the BA's favor.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

im just wondering at how a Librarian Dreadnought costs less than a basic Venerable Dreadnought for C:SM?


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> im just wondering at how a Librarian Dreadnought costs less than a basic Venerable Dreadnought for C:SM?


Codex creep, that's how.

The list is good, but probably not enough to outshoot guard. For my Orks as long as I'm doing cover right I shouldn't lose too much as the hoard moves in. My kan wall is pretty much toast though.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

The points are off for the libby dread by my accounts. Should be 175 Basic for a libby dread. also what does your baal pred have on the sponsons? its 115 for a basic one or 145 for AC/HB looks like a prettty solid list and unfortunatally all were gunna see is av13 armies from this codex. 

3 Baal's and then take your pick from the othere AV13 preds, ACLC seems pretty srtong now its fast. Thought we might see some more assaulty armies but hey ho...

Tim


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

Interesting example of a BA army and it would likely do well against most armies. 
That said when people gets used to the BA codex I dont think that it will change much in how everyone picks their armies today.
Basicly they are close combat orientated marines much like space wolves, who may in fact be better in assaults overall unless the BA get something thats equals thunder wolves in assaults.

To comment on the army example it looks like a good gunline, however I think that a standard marine army could do a gun line just as well changing the dreads to riflemen dreads, and changing the baals to 3 attack bikes with multimeltas or landspeeders.
To be honest I hope that the new BA have more to offer than being marines in pimped vehicles and have more options improving their assault capabilities compared to standard marines. :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> im just wondering at how a Librarian Dreadnought costs less than a basic Venerable Dreadnought for C:SM?


Well, the Librarian Dread won't be Venerable which makes it a _lot_ easier to destroy than a Ven Dread.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Well, the Librarian Dread won't be Venerable which makes it a _lot_ easier to destroy than a Ven Dread.


It has front AV 13 I believe and fleet. It doesn't have a gun, but it does have a force weapon. It has a shooting psychic ability that is a strength 8 lance that hits everything in a line and skips over friendly units. If it perils of the warp in takes a glancing hit. 

But at least it isnt a ven. dread.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> ...
> Or you could just bank on plan awesome. Y'know, rob banks. Ensure that you stay all wacked on the Scooby snacks. Unload 3 squads of Fire Dragons up their back door.


Wait... what?


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

guard-heavy weapons with autocannons, vendettas with demolitions melta vets. and maybe some tri-plasma, tri-melta storm troopers.

you can destroy his threats, it won't be easy, but you should end up ahead.

sw-scouts, rune priests, long fangs, and your even cheaper grey hunter razorbacks.

sm-riflemen, dakka preds, not sure what else. it won't be pretty. if you run korsarro it might help-mm attack bikes outflanking. 

nids-doom, trygons, tervigons and termagants. also pods full of zoanthropes

eldar-seer councils.

by the way you are 80 points off, and you want a librarian with the cover power.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

this was a precodex release list.  i, nor my friend, were sure of the exact costs.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

of course the odds are in the BA favour
thats because they are a stupid army that has stolen the best of all the armies and horded them into this little OP force that a 4 yr old could use you would have to be tarded to mess up with BA and your army is buggered against say dark eldar or tau or guard or eldar but of course your a BA player so prob immune to most things


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

lokis222 said:


> It has front AV 13 I believe and fleet. It doesn't have a gun, but it does have a force weapon. It has a shooting psychic ability that is a strength 8 lance that hits everything in a line and skips over friendly units. If it perils of the warp in takes a glancing hit.


Yes, I'm aware of its rules, I own the Codex and play the army.  It does have AV13, but no fleet and can take Blood Lance, yes. It's still far from too good for its points, though.


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 27, 2009)

I play space puppies, and I'd love to see this list. Remember that a RAS is just a space marine with an extra attack, don't get too excited. Also, remember that all those AV 13 tanks are 10 in the back, melee is an option (though with vindi's, this is typically a bad idea). I'm also biased since I have 13 missile launcher shots per turn, so the odds of me NOT shaking the vindis is pretty slim.

Just harass the vindis, let the assault squads charge you and clean 'em up. Dreads go down pretty easy aswell. Just sit back, let your shooting go on cruise control for a little while and wait for him to make a mistake- everyone does it. Capitalize bad rolls and bad movement decisions.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> of course the odds are in the BA favour
> thats because they are a stupid army that has stolen the best of all the armies and horded them into this little OP force that a 4 yr old could use you would have to be tarded to mess up with BA and your army is buggered against say dark eldar or tau or guard or eldar but of course your a BA player so prob immune to most things


Sounds like a lot of butthurt to me. And from a IG player on top of that. Wow. It'll be ok, you can still spam meltavets, no one it going to take that away from you. Hush now.


----------

